# New To Outbacks



## Bonnie B (May 25, 2010)

Hi all, 
I am new to the Outback crowd as of today--Purchased a 2008 23KRS.
I have formerly owned molded fiberglass trailers--Trilliums and Bigfoots.
Still own the Bigfoot, but I guess it will be going soon.







I needed more room and the Kargoroo fits the bill perfectly. Love it.

I am doing great with the trailer--with just one question so far.

On the monitor panel there are two switches for the water heater (and one for the water pump). One of these obviously starts the main hw tank and I do get great hot water. But what is the second switch for? I have poured over the manuals and cannot find the answer.I can hear that switch clicking something that sounds like it is under the sink. Mystery to me so far.









Thanks so much and I am happy to be a part of the Outbacks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site....glad you found us.

There are indeed 3 switches.

1 - Water Pump

2 - Hot Water (one for the propane heating element...one for electric)

If you're on shore power, most people have both switches on to increase the recovery time for the hot water.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!

In order to use the HW heater in electric mode, there is another switch within the HW compartment that must be turned on.


----------



## Bonnie B (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! and, thanks for the info. Laying in bed--to excited to sleep last night,














I thought it might be for electric.
I will check out the other switch as well.
Looking forward to many years of fun!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The second switch in the water heater compartment is so that you don't accidentally turn on the element when there is no water in the water heater. It keeps you from burning out the element. See numerous other posts over the past couple weeks where members think they may have killed their elements.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats and welcome!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie B (May 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Had my first shakedown cruise over the weekend in incredibly bad conditions. Rain and mud, mud, mud. Enjoyed every minute and
it was really easy to clean up when I got home. 
I have dogs and having the dog crates in the "mud room" was just fantastic!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

And a third switch is the breaker. I figure by the time I have pulled the pin and flipped the switch outside, turned on the breaker, and flipped the switch on the wall I have had enough time to remember to check if the water heater is full.


----------

